# Male 14 year old walks in slow motion!



## kazzy (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm completely new to this or any other cat forum, so sorry in advance if I do anything wrong.

I have a male 14 year old ginger cat, he has a long standing heart problem, but has been getting around fine until yesterday when he was in a fight with another cat. He came in with lots of fur hanging out, since that time he has been walking around in 'slow motion' he is very timid and seems scared of any noise. I'm worried the stress of being beaten up may have caused a more serious heart problem but dare not take him to the vets in case they say 'that's it'.

He seems to be eating ok, and going to the loo ok. Please help if you can I'm getting really concerned now after 24hrs!

Thanks in advance, Kazzy.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you not have him stay indoors? He's getting older and has a heart condition. It sounds like the dangers of outdoor life are getting to be too much of a risk for him. 

Even if he's eating and eliminating ok, if he's walking in slow motion, he's probably not ok. I'd imagine he is in a lot of pain from the fight. If he is in need of a vet, who are you willing to have suffer more, you or him? 

We can give suggestions and information, but there's nothing we can do from here to fix him. I'm sure he'll be fine, but you should take him to a vet.


----------



## kazzy (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, Just to update you on the situation, 
He has picked up really well over the weekend, he's had lots of sleep and has lapped up some tuna. 

I managed to get our local vet to see him today, just to make sure, he gave him a full check over, including his heart, which is just the same as before i.e. no worse, thank god. 

He is much the same now as before the fight, so we seem to think he was suffering mild shock. 
He has been outside and is very confident and is much happier, as I am (and only £19 poorer - I was very surprised by the low charges, they had some sort of special promotion on to encourage business!) 

Anyway, Thanks for the reply. No doubt I'll be posting again, I will try to be in not so much of a panic next time, I think the shock of it got to me too, he means so much to me.

Thanks again, bye for now, Kazzy.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)




----------

